# I picked up my first ever RoadBike last night......



## y2blade (19 Jul 2013)

....after years of riding MTB's and BMX's.







First ride on her this morning, feels fast and light (compared to what I'm used to) and so so quiet on the road without the drone of knobblies.
I'm thrilled to bits.


----------



## y2blade (19 Jul 2013)

Sorry I kind'a spammed this around a bit....I'm all a bit excited.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

Cool bike the Allez, they really go so well, great choice for a first bike IMHO 
Understandable that your excited.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jul 2013)

Congrats, it's a great bike - but what a pity Spesh couldn't find a way to hide that brake cable inside the frame tube; they did with the Tricross. Get rid of the plastic disc and the reflectors and what are those tyres? You'll improve the ride and the feel of that bike immeasurably by fitting some Michelin Pro4s, especially if you're prepared to faff a bit with lightweight inners or even latex inners. Also check the angle of that saddle; it looks a bit canted forward to me. It should be flat or even a couple of degrees up at the nose.

Now if you want to read a good little story about growing roadie obsession, get hold of a copy of The Escape Artist by Matt Seaton; it will give you an insight into the subtlety and the lore of road cycling.


----------



## Ningishzidda (19 Jul 2013)

Nice bike. Shame about the heap of shite in the garage.

I'd have photoshopped that out before posting a photo on a cycling web forum.

PS Big chainring looks a bit small.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Nice bike. Shame about the heap of s***e in the garage.
> 
> I'd have photoshopped that out before posting a photo on a cycling web forum.
> 
> *PS Big chainring looks a bit small.*


 

Good spot, what is that? Looks smaller than a compact.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2013)

Great bike. Will serve you well. Where is your water bottle?


----------



## Nearly there (19 Jul 2013)

nice first bike 

Audi driver eh mmmm


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2013)

Nearly there said:


> nice first bike
> 
> Audi driver eh mmmm


Looks like an S4 estate to me 

Nice first bike, won't be dissappointed with that


----------



## jazzkat (19 Jul 2013)

I remember my first road bike experience after years of mountain bikes. So smooth and fast. 
Looks like a nice bike, enjoy!


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2013)

My first road bike felt horbble, twitchy etc.... on the first ride, it felt great after that and there's no way I would go back to just a flat bar


----------



## Globalti (19 Jul 2013)

More and more mountain bikers are making the change.


----------



## y2blade (19 Jul 2013)

Guys thanks for the welcome, I have been out tonight and have one minor issue!

I can't get on with these SPD pedals and special shoes at all, going to stick some regular pedals on her tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Guys thanks for the welcome, I have been out tonight and have one minor issue!
> 
> I can't get on with these SPD pedals and special shoes at all, going to stick some regular pedals on her tomorrow.


There different at first but try adjusting their re-tension to a minimum and only gradually tighten them down the line and stick with them


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jul 2013)

Globalti said:


> Get rid of the plastic disc .


 
Or leave it on, just in case....

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/death-of-frame.135659/


----------



## Ningishzidda (20 Jul 2013)

My first roadbike was several years before the first commercial MTB came to market.
MTBs were heavy, upright and far too high rolling resistance to ride any distance.


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

Was up very early this morning, swapped the pedals over (for some basic ones) and hit the road.

Had a great ride in the early morning sun, nice breeze too. Felt a lot comfier with normal pedals so will stick with them while I get used to the new bike, will probably put them back on in a few weeks.

Then had a shower and popped to town in the car too have a "look" in the cycle shop and picked up a new Helmet (Giro Savant).
Will be going out again on the Allez again after lunch (can't get enough of it).








Woooooooosh........... recorded a new PB average (and Max) speed for my usual route this morning (on iPhone Cycle tracking app)
Loving it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Jul 2013)

I may be wrong but I have a feeling you're enjoying the switch to a road bike ?  There is no way back now, it will consume your life............


----------



## Kies (20 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Guys thanks for the welcome, I have been out tonight and have one minor issue!
> 
> I can't get on with these SPD pedals and special shoes at all, going to stick some regular pedals on her tomorrow.



SPD's and spd-sl's take time to learn. It took me a month or two to be really comfortable with clipping in and out. So much so that I am reluctant to take my sons road bike down to the shops as he has flat pedals


----------



## Cooper645 (20 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> There different at first but try adjusting their re-tension to a minimum and only gradually tighten them down the line and stick with them



I second this, if your new to them, release the tension, at the back there is a small Allen key bolt to loosen, should be a visible gauge on the back so you can see both pedals are at the same tension


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2013)

Nice bike. Congratulations on buying it. It sounds like you are having a blast. It looks like you have some lovely weather too.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jul 2013)

Congrats on the allez. That was my first rb some years back too. I also felt the acceleration and smoothness compared to what I was used to. 

Someone mentioned internal cables. I prefer exposed cables especially on a starter bike as its easier for maintenance and just checking the condition of the cable before it needs replacing. 

Someone also mentioned the saddle angle. I had a similar problem. Idk what called comes with these days but back when I bought mine it had a single bolt clamp so which was never tight enough for me. I swapped the seat post for one witty double bolts. 

Does called still come with a 52/36 ring combo? I would find that weird.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jul 2013)

Congratulations mate.

No turning back now!


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I may be wrong but I have a feeling you're enjoying the switch to a road bike ?  There is no way back now, it will consume your life............


 

Very much so.
lol I just installed Strava on my iPhone, first ride with it will be tomorrow morning..can't wait.


----------



## Cycling Dan (20 Jul 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Nice bike. Shame about the heap of s***e in the garage.
> 
> I'd have photoshopped that out before posting a photo on a cycling web forum.
> 
> PS Big chainring looks a bit small.


 
It could be worse. It may have been a BMW


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

It's more fun going down than back up...the shade was nice as was the cool breeze today.


----------



## lesley_x (20 Jul 2013)

Nice bike, like it a lot


----------



## lanternerouge (20 Jul 2013)

Great thread! Nice to hear someone discovering the joys of road biking. Too easily forgotten in the rush for self-improvement sometimes! Bonne route!


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

Just to add:
You really notice how bad the roads are on a Roadbike!!! potholes and suchlike are all of a sudden something to look for and avoid when pedalling.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2013)

Better tyres may help a bit, does the bike have a carbon fork to help soak up the road buzz?


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> Better tyres may help a bit, does the bike have a carbon fork to help soak up the road buzz?


 


Yes it has Carbon Forks...I haven't a clue what the tyres are (will look, I do know they are Specialized branded and completely slick) they have 60psi in front and rear...sound right?


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2013)

Sounds low for a roadbike. My new tyres specify a minimum of 73psi


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> Sounds low for a roadbike. My new tyres specify a minimum of 73psi


 


Ah, I'll have a look at the tyres and see what it says on them.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Yes it has Carbon Forks...I haven't a clue what the tyres are (will look, I do know they are Specialized branded and completely slick) they have 60psi in front and rear...sound right?


Unless you are a light kid thats way too low. I'm just under 10st and I run mine at 105psi rear/95psi front and run the commuter 5-10psi below that. I'm not too particular about topping up (particularly in winter) but if I let them fall to 60psi I would notice the sluggishness and be prone to pinch p'tures.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Yes it has Carbon Forks...I haven't a clue what the tyres are (will look, I do know they are Specialized branded and completely slick) they have 60psi in front and rear...sound right?


Way too low!

A lot of people go higher than 100 psi. On my local rough roads, I prefer 95-100 psi rear and 85-90 psi front. (Assuming 23C tyres)

As for adjusting pedal release tensions - if your pedals are double-sided, make sure you do both sides of both pedals! I missed one, and got my foot stuck in the pedal when I clipped in on the tight side.


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

Cheers chaps, I'll pump them up a bit in the morning before my ride.


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

Just looked at my tyres.
They are Specialized Mondo
"Recommended minimum with hook bead rims (whatever they are) 115/125 PSI"


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2013)

I'm sure that will be *max*imum not *min*imum!


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that will be *max*imum not *min*imum!


 

Probably, I was trying to read it with the light from my iPhone screen, plus I may have had a couple of shandys tonight...will check it properly and pump the tyres up in the morning.

Thanks all


----------



## buggi (20 Jul 2013)

yea that's max psi. they only put the max on. you'll need a floor pump to get the pressure up. you think it's fast now? wait til you pump the tyres up!

get used to your bike and then get the spd pedals back on. it takes a couple of months to be completely at ease with them, but you just need to remember that when you unclip, the foot that you unclip needs to be at the 12 o'clock position when you stop, then you will put the correct foot down!

once you get used to your spd's there is no turning back. when i rode my mtb back from the shop the other day, i must have tried to unclip every time i stopped. because i didn't need to, and because of the wide flat pedal, my foot didn't easily come off the pedal (like it does when you unclip) and i nearly went arse over tit a few times and scraped my leg down the pedal each time  i wanted flat pedals on it so i can teach on it, but i might have to get those ones that double as a flat and as an spd. i also realised that cycling with flat pedals is way harder, my foot kept slipping and i didn't realise just how much you use the upstroke when you are clipped in. i just didn't feel as if me and the bike were "one". it felt totally alien.


----------



## buggi (20 Jul 2013)

i wouldn't worry about brake cables being on the outside. at least you can see if they're wearing. mine are on the outside.


----------



## y2blade (20 Jul 2013)

buggi said:


> i wouldn't worry about brake cables being on the outside. at least you can see if they're wearing. mine are on the outside.


 


Doesn't bother me at all, EVERY bike I've ever had has had cables on the outside of the frame.


----------



## buggi (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Doesn't bother me at all, EVERY bike I've ever had has had cables on the outside of the frame.


 they will slow you down of course!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2013)

buggi said:


> yea that's max psi. they only put the max on. ...


 My Michelin tyres specify the minimum too


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Just looked at my tyres.
> They are Specialized Mondo
> "Recommended minimum with hook bead rims (whatever they are) 115/125 PSI"


 
OOOHH.

Those numbers are the RECOMMENDED / MAXIMUM.


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 Jul 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> OOOHH.
> 
> Those numbers are the RECOMMENDED / MAXIMUM.


 
Conti Gatorskins say 100/120.
I ride them at 85 psi for more shock absorption. I have ridden them at 65 psi.


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

Pumped the tyres up this morning...managed to get them up to 100PSI with my little pump.
Did 20miles with an average speed of 16mph in one hit although I kept messing about with Strava and managed loose a bit of my ride  
It was Cloudy and cool when I set off, then by the time I got home the sun was just breaking through the clouds so timed it just right.












Got home & had a nice shower, now sitting in the garden with a beer.


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2013)

So that is what shoe-cam looks like


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 Jul 2013)

I'd get that wheel seen to. The spokes are bent !!! 

Wrong thing to do. ( The beer, I mean )
That alcohol will grab any fat molecule it can find and take it straight to storage.


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Doesn't bother me at all, EVERY bike I've ever had has had cables on the outside of the frame.


 
Bet you didn't smear them with Waxoil !!! 

Do it now, while you're still sober. Do the spoke nipples too. And all the hex-heads on the stem. And all the gear mech adjusters. In fact, any exposed metalwork you can find.


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

Globalti said:


> ........ Also check the angle of that saddle; it looks a bit canted forward to me. It should be flat or even a couple of degrees up at the nose


 


Missed this comment before, yep I have adjusted the angle since first ride.


----------



## buggi (21 Jul 2013)

if it says 100/120 doesn't that mean that its min 100 and max 120?? rather than max between 100 and 120? i've only ever had the max printed on my tyres.


----------



## mrcunning (21 Jul 2013)

Right i didnt want to start a thread..But these clip in pedals are they worth buying? im on flat pedals and seem to have no bother,but i keep getting told that clip in pedals will be a hell of a lot better for me?.
Also if i did venture down this road of getting some new pedals i presume shimano would be ideal for a novice..
2nd thing does anyone else have probs with this forum on loading up..it takes ages and ages for me..


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

mrcunny said:


> Right i didnt want to start a thread..But these clip in pedals are they worth buying? im on flat pedals and seem to have no bother,but i keep getting told that clip in pedals will be a hell of a lot better for me?.
> Also if i did venture down this road of getting some new pedals i presume shimano would be ideal for a novice..
> 2nd thing does anyone else have probs with this forum on loading up..it takes ages and ages for me..



Imho no, if YOU are happy with flat pedals then stick with them. 
My SPDs are Shimano. 

Not noticed any issues loading the forum here.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Imho no, if YOU are happy with flat pedals then stick with them.
> My SPDs are Shimano.
> 
> 
> ...


 
To give it balance that's your opinion y2 based on limited experience and given a more substantial experience (mine and the many other people on this forum), Yes I do feel they are worth it 

MrC,

Shimano is the most common I believe I have them (SPDs and SPD-SLs) but there are others out there if you decide to give it a go, from reports I wouldn't say any was particulary good/bad and the main difference IMO is the ammount of float (speedplays have a good rep for being knee friendly) but I would stick away from early 'Looks' which don't have tension adjustment.

Its probably just your internet connection and/or pc, I find upload speed varies depending what pc/laptop I'm on and where.


----------



## mrcunning (22 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the advice lads, im going to try them if i dont get on with them at least its not going to break the bank here..so if any of you are in the nottingham area in the next few weeks and see someone fall off the side of his bike at a junction or traffic lights.its a high possibility its mr cunning...lol
p.s sorry to hijack the thread like..


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Jul 2013)

What a refreshing and enjoyable thread!

OP: I would buy a track pump (floor pump) if you can. Tyres do lose pressure and it's good to have an easy, accurate way of keeping them up around 100psi (or whatever pressure you choose).

At those three-digit pressures, it can feel a little squirrely after an MTB, but you'll get used to it and then you'll just love it.

I use MTB clipless pedals on my road bike (Egg Beaters or Candy) and I find them preferable to flats. It comes down to choice, of which there is plenty. I'd use Look (road) pedals and shoes if I didn't have to walk during and after rides.

With a road bike, much of the joy and speed come from getting your pedal speed up. It may feel silly at first, but stick with it. Turning the pedals at around 90-95 rpm seems to suit a lot of people. If you are at or below 70 rpm, take it up a little at a time and just find your 'happy' pedalling speed.

Have fun with your bike. You won't regret buting it!


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Jul 2013)

Also... Weed that drive and sell the Audi.


----------



## y2blade (22 Jul 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Also... Weed that drive and sell the Audi.


 


Too busy enjoying life to worry about weeding the garden 
Plenty of time for that when I'm old,retired and smell of wee.


----------



## y2blade (22 Jul 2013)

Another picture? Why the hell not.......Oh wow AWESOME a giant tennis ball!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jul 2013)

Terrible weed problem there. Might want to get that sorted and filled in.


----------



## y2blade (22 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Terrible weed problem there. Might want to get that sorted and filled in.


 


See my previous comment on weeding.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jul 2013)

No excuses


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Too busy enjoying life to worry about weeding the garden
> Plenty of time for that when I'm old,retired and smell of wee.




Just waiting to retire then?!?!

Nice bike... just need to get the clipless pedels sorted.


----------



## y2blade (22 Jul 2013)

Only did a very short ride (as it was lashing it down and thunder too) this evening, just to get some more saddle time for my arse bones! 


Why did I buy another white bike?


----------



## Dragonwight (22 Jul 2013)

Got the same bike had it for years even the same paint scheme had very few issues with it. Tyres are nasty mind I replaced them with some Gp4000s you can feel the difference. And the cables where they touch the frame rub the paint away in record time I got some of those rubber sleeves for a few quid to stop it going any further.


----------



## y2blade (23 Jul 2013)

13.8 miles tonight









Lovely.


----------



## jimmas (23 Jul 2013)

Some of those country runs you do look lovely, what area are you from is the shires Barnet area?


----------



## y2blade (24 Jul 2013)

Thanks, I'm in Berk*shire.*...Newbury area.


----------



## Kbrook (24 Jul 2013)

Dont want to start a new thread, may be a daft question but how can you tell if you have nasty tyres, I have no idea. What will good tyres give you that bad ones won't?. Mine are Vitorria zaffiro any good?


----------



## Kbrook (24 Jul 2013)

And how can you tell from the pics what tyres he's got on, they just look black and round to me?


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2013)

Kbrook said:


> Dont want to start a new thread, may be a daft question but how can you tell if you have nasty tyres, I have no idea. What will good tyres give you that bad ones won't?. Mine are Vitorria zaffiro any good?


Ride them is the best way to find out. I didn't get on with Vitorria but tons of other folk do


----------



## y2blade (24 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ride them is the best way to find out. I didn't get on with Vitorria but tons of other folk do


 


My tyres are "Specialized Mundo".....if they are good or bad I have no idea..they feel ok to me.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> My tyres are "Specialized Mundo".....if they are good or bad I have no idea..they feel ok to me.


If they feel OK just ride them until they wear out. Usually excess ptures is a sign, bear in mind the isolated 1 or 2 is normal but 3 in a row is a sign of failure or extreme bad luck


----------



## y2blade (24 Jul 2013)

15.9miles tonight, cracking evening to be out on it.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2013)

Nice pics. Nice Hardrock too. I have a Hardrock but mine is earlier and in a moody grey and red colour. I love it to bits.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Usually excess ptures is a sign, bear in mind the isolated 1 or 2 is normal but 3 in a row is a sign of failure or extreme bad luck


Or a sign of not removing the shard of glass/thorn etc. from the tyre OR of being clumsy with tyre levers putting the tyre back on!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> 15.9miles tonight, cracking evening to be out on it.


 

Now thats whats its all about !


----------



## Bman (24 Jul 2013)

This thread reminds me of when I got hooked 

+1


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Totally agree Bongman. Its good to see someone actually appreciating what they are cycling past or through rather than concentrating on what they look like as they speed past.


----------



## y2blade (25 Jul 2013)

Thank you chaps.
I had to adjust the tension the rear mech A touch halfway around my route last night as I noticed it was needing a little bit of movement past the "click" on the upshifts, about half-3/4 of a turn on the thumbscrew fine-tuned it out.

Shifting like a dream now


----------



## y2blade (25 Jul 2013)

A nice steady 10miles tonight


----------



## flatflr (6 Aug 2013)

I'm in Newbury (in the town). If you're not far and ever want to meet up for a ride give me a shout.


----------



## y2blade (6 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> I'm in Newbury (in the town). If you're not far and ever want to meet up for a ride give me a shout.


 

Excellent, will do, I'm out in the sticks (as you'll have seen from my pics)...for now I'm happy riding at my own pace though while I build-up the miles and get myself road fit.

Today: 
First proper ride since holiday and getting the bike fitted properly... 15miles...felt great. got a PB up "Killer Hill".
lots of flies though, nightmare when trying to pull as much oxygen in as possible


----------



## flatflr (6 Aug 2013)

No worries. Didn't realise there was a bridge like that in the area, I'm guessing it's to the south as I've ridded a lot of the lanes to the north.

Nice bike BTW


----------



## Tolvar (6 Aug 2013)

I approve this thread.


----------



## wxbull (6 Aug 2013)

Great thread. I have an allez from 2009, and have done about 1500 miles on it since mid march. Lovely bike. I am tempted to go up to an allez sport at some point, is it worth it anyone?


----------



## y2blade (7 Aug 2013)

wxbull said:


> Great thread. I have an allez from 2009, and have done about 1500 miles on it since mid march. Lovely bike. I am tempted to go up to an allez sport at some point, is it worth it anyone?


 


I've no idea tbh sorry, what is the difference between the two?


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Totally agree Bongman. Its good to see someone actually appreciating what they are cycling past or through rather than concentrating on what they look like as they speed past.


I thought you were supposed to ride till you barf or pass out? I was certainly close to the former last night
there is a youtube cartoon clip about it but my google fu is weak atm.


----------



## y2blade (13 Aug 2013)

erm.....I've added a "Ding-Ding" bell.

It's flipping brilliant for letting Horses and their riders know I'm approaching ...stops the "silent surprise" appearance that makes some horses jump when cycles pass.

I know this because we have Horses...and silent cycles coming past can really make some horses spook.


----------



## y2blade (19 Aug 2013)

I did my first 25miler at the weekend.
legs are achy today, feels good.


----------



## y2blade (20 Aug 2013)

Taken last night...PB for my daily 10mile route


----------



## y2blade (20 Aug 2013)

I just ordered this for the winter months:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_895537_langId_-1_categoryId_229901#tab3


----------



## y2blade (27 Aug 2013)

Works as it should, that's me racking the miles up in all weathers.


----------



## SpokesT (28 Aug 2013)

This thread has brought a smile to my face as it more or less mirrors my addiction built up from 65 miles in January on my finally finished being built 20yr old Cougar complete with downtime shifters, to my now regular 130miles a week on the same bike. Apart from this month when I have mainly been laid up with a bad back :-/
But Mrs bought me some new Specialised touring shoes today, just fitted the cleats and ridden to the end of the road and back so I'm ready to ride again just as soon as this sickness certificate expires...


----------



## SpokesT (28 Aug 2013)

Well I thought they were called down tube shifters but autocorrect knows best eh


----------



## awfulquiet (7 Sep 2013)

y2blade said:


> My tyres are "Specialized Mundo".....if they are good or bad I have no idea..they feel ok to me.



A quick google shows their reviews as being 'meh' at best..

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX in size 25, or some Conti GP4000 or GP4000S in 25 will give you better grip and a more comfortable ride.

If you're a heavy rider, the Ultremos go up to 9 bar in size 25... And 10.5 bar in size 23.


----------



## y2blade (7 Sep 2013)

Re the Mundos: I bought a pair of these the other week , haven't fitted them yet though





I haven't updated this thread as much as I should.
I do 10miles most week nights either out on the road or on the Turbo Trainer also have been mixing it up a bit with some MTB use too, I really enjoy riding both.




















Just off out for my Saturday 20miler (on the roadie)...lovely day for it.

Oh and my Bell broke off the other day


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2013)

y2blade said:


> Works as it should, that's me racking the miles up in all weathers.


edited for accuracy , rule 5


----------



## y2blade (7 Sep 2013)

Just under 30miles today. The furthest in one hit so far!! Feeling good


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Sep 2013)

y2blade said:


> Oh and my Bell broke off the other day



DUDE!!! Too Much Information!!!


----------



## y2blade (2 Jan 2014)

After the Christmas lay-up it's time to get back in the saddle.

Just booked myself on this
http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-magnificat-sportive/#event_booking


I like to have goals.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Jan 2014)

y2blade said:


> After the Christmas lay-up it's time to get back in the saddle.
> 
> Just booked myself on this
> http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-magnificat-sportive/#event_booking
> ...


Wow! Good Luck!


----------



## Twotter (2 Jan 2014)

Short, standard or epic?


----------



## y2blade (2 Jan 2014)

I'd love to say the EPIC 125mile one, but realistically the *STANDARD 82mile* should be doable by then.

The furthest I've ridden in one hit to date is 30miles.


----------



## Chris-H (2 Jan 2014)

Just come across this thread and it has been a really enjoyable read, thank you for sharing. I now have an Allez sport, I brought it a few weeks ago after selling my Bianchi back in the summer and must say i prefer the spesh over the Bianchi anytime


----------



## y2blade (5 Jan 2014)

2014 started today with 45mins on the Turbo Trainer with ACDC as my soundtrack, I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## JayMac (5 Jan 2014)

Sounds to me like you've caught the roadie bug!

Next thing you know you'll be snuggling it in bed....


----------



## clockman (5 Jan 2014)

Just been reading this thread myself. Really sounds like your addicted! Some really good photos, enough to inspire anyone to get out on their bike and enjoy the scenery.
I also found swapping to a road bike last year was great. A lot quicker and pot holes definitely need to be planned for! Not looking forward to the state of the roads after the rain over Xmas break.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Jan 2014)

y2blade said:


> Re the Mundos: I bought a pair of these the other week , haven't fitted them yet though



How do you find the lithion 2? I've read mixed reviews but decided to take a punt and get myself a pair as they were only £25 in pro bike kits Christmas sale.


----------



## y2blade (6 Jan 2014)

chris harte said:


> How do you find the lithion 2? I've read mixed reviews but decided to take a punt and get myself a pair as they were only £25 in pro bike kits Christmas sale.



I'll be honest I'm still on the Mundos, the Lithion2 s are still hanging where they were in that picture.



btw my bum bones are feeling tender today, looks like my short winter break was enough to soften them up!


----------



## y2blade (7 Jan 2014)

Another 45mins on the TT tonight. 
Apart from arsebones feeling slightly tender I'm feeling great, very good to be back in the saddle


----------



## y2blade (23 Apr 2014)

Have been hitting the TT regularly all the while my local roads have been flooded...now i'm out and about on the MTB as roads are very potholed and covered in sharp debris, plus I enjoy MTB but hoping to get out on the Road bike very soon though....I need to get some road miles in ahead of the Magnificat in July.


some pics from my recent MTB rides.
After a long winter on the turbo trainer it was good to be pedalling in the fresh air.


----------



## Globalti (23 Apr 2014)

y2blade said:


> I did my first 25miler at the weekend.
> legs are achy today, feels good.



I can't believe nobody has noticed this.... the OP has shown you THREE pictures of his front brake with the cable release lever OPEN!

Dude - see that lever on the bolt where the cable is attached? That should be in the downward position. You'll see how it cams shut and stays shut, shortening the cable. This is the normal riding position, up is the open position to make it easier to get the tyres past the brake blocks. Adjust the brake cable length so that the blocks are a couple of mm away from the rim and get them set flat to the rims so that they snap shut with a little "clack" when you grab the brake lever. After a wet mucky ride, remove the pads and clean them and the rims and pick the little shiny bits of grit out of the pad surfaces.


----------



## y2blade (23 Apr 2014)

Globalti said:


> I can't believe nobody has noticed this.... the OP has shown you THREE pictures of his front brake with the cable release lever OPEN!
> 
> Dude - see that lever on the bolt where the cable is attached? That should be in the downward position. You'll see how it cams shut and stays shut, shortening the cable. This is the normal riding position, up is the open position to make it easier to get the tyres past the brake blocks. Adjust the brake cable length so that the blocks are a couple of mm away from the rim and get them set flat to the rims so that they snap shut with a little "clack" when you grab the brake lever. After a wet mucky ride, remove the pads and clean them and the rims and pick the little shiny bits of grit out of the pad surfaces.




I already spotted it and sorted it, but thanks anyway.

Told you I was a Roadbike Newbie, it was like that when I got it from previous owner & didn't "click" on what the cam'd lever was for for ages lol.


----------

